# Just heard a story which I hope is not correct. TB Turbo.



## erneboy

I have just been told that TB Turbo may be out of business. I hope this is not so as they are a great company. Anyone else heard anything, Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin

I have been trying to reach them on the phone for the past couple of days to no avail , hope its not true as motorhome companies seem to be dropping like flies atm


----------



## erneboy

Got the news from a friend who wanted help with a problem on his van. He tried ringing them but got no answer so called to find the yard all locked up. The security man told him they had gone out of business.

I hope it is a problem which can be resolved as they are excellent in every respect, Regards, Alan.


----------



## sersol

It would be a shame if this is correct.
I have used their services & I must say of all the companies that I have used to do work on my M/H they were the best.
I spent the least amount with TB (circa £550) & they did exactly what they said they would do,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, make me smile    .
Other so called M/H type companies have not completed the work.
I'm not supprised at Nukes comment & in my view some deserve to "go under", (not TB) for too long many people have ripped us off.
Over the three years I have had my present M/H I have spent over £10,000 & on the whole most companies fall short of of what I call good service.
There was normally a poor excuse given why a part of the job was not completed, so now is the time for the "Better" companies to come forward.
Gary


----------



## nickpl

sersol said:


> I spent the least amount with TB (circa £550) & they did exactly what they said they would do


Thats exactly why they've gone pop..... Honesty doesn't pay anymore. The days of doing a business deal on a handshake are over....  Exactly why I want out. I'm tired of the way business's are run today, to uncaring and to anonymous....


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

nickpl said:


> sersol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the least amount with TB (circa £550) & they did exactly what they said they would do
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly why they've gone pop..... Honesty doesn't pay anymore. The days of doing a business deal on a handshake are over....  Exactly why I want out. I'm tired of the way business's are run today, to uncaring and to anonymous....
Click to expand...

We are still old fashioned and surviving quite happily, we do what it says on the tin!


----------



## sersol

Not dealt with you Peter so I can't say how your company would measure up,its nice to see that you can always be relied on to get a plug in though :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc

Just when I've decided to get my Turbo serviced by them.
Sh*te, no wonder I've not head from them and they have [had] such a good reputation. . . . anyone know of another GOOD [non-rip off] turbo service place ?


----------



## nickpl

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> nickpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sersol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the least amount with TB (circa £550) & they did exactly what they said they would do
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly why they've gone pop..... Honesty doesn't pay anymore. The days of doing a business deal on a handshake are over....  Exactly why I want out. I'm tired of the way business's are run today, to uncaring and to anonymous....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are still old fashioned and surviving quite happily, we do what it says on the tin!
Click to expand...

It's great to know that there are still a few of you old school still out there, I take my hat off to you, it's not easy running a business today. I for one am tired of it. I started my business not just because of the financial benefits, but because I truly enjoyed, no loved it. I used to hate the weekends because I couldn't work, now I look forward to the weekends so that I don't have to. The people in my business sector have changed.

I truly wish you all the success and prosperity you deserve in the future.......


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

sersol said:


> Not dealt with you Peter so I can't say how your company would measure up,its nice to see that you can always be relied on to get a plug in though :wink:


Your welcome to try us anytime! :wink: but watch out for the speed camera on the A21 near us!!


----------



## apxc15

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> nickpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sersol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the least amount with TB (circa £550) & they did exactly what they said they would do
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly why they've gone pop..... Honesty doesn't pay anymore. The days of doing a business deal on a handshake are over....  Exactly why I want out. I'm tired of the way business's are run today, to uncaring and to anonymous....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are still old fashioned and surviving quite happily, we do what it says on the tin!
Click to expand...

Yes Peter you are exactly what we need and long may you continue to prosper. Where ever you are in the country JCM are the real deal and please all of you support them whenever you can.
Pete


----------



## blondy

*t b turbos*

It must be very hard for any deisal engine converters, I E turbo's chips etc
to survive, as most modern deisals are so high tec from the factory.
20 odd years ago there was a huge market for add on turbos etc. I had one fitted to a petrol series3 land rover, it had more power than my V8 range rover, went like the stink, they were the days.
cheers


----------



## 101578

Unfortunately it's a true story.  
We live not far away and they use the courier service my o/h works for,he used to deliver their stuff and says it may have been over the weekend that they ceased trading.
Had our Hobby re-mapped earlier this year and full service etc, excellent job done,we wish them well and say thanks for great service.


Leaky's wench.


----------



## citroennut

on p218 of this months mmm there is a full page advert for tb turbo. the heading, which i hope is not a harbinger of doom if they have gone bust, reads, 'where we lead ...the rest follow'

simon


----------



## glenm

Hi, sorry  to put a slight damper on TB turbo but i went to them two years ago for mot and full service on my hymer 640, they phoned me to say that the brakes wanted doing all round and it would be about £500, so i said okay they were the mot people? they dont do the mot's they send them out, anyway when i went back to pay my total bill for £900, i asked to see the old parts oh no!! they are somewhere in the skip so i was not very happy as a week later i had to take it back as the handbrake would not hold on a hill? Last year i went to the ford dealer in morecambe Pye Motors who do all commercial vehicles and was very happy with the service and the prices were the same   so soz TB are not for me :roll:


----------



## 117451

I was just about to ask TB Tubo to fit a turbosharger to my VW-based camper (2.4litre 5cyl diesel) engine. Does anyone know who else does this work? Fris.


----------



## 101578

Hi, the owners' son does this work in Kendal,i think his place is at (Mintsfeet Industrial Estate) :? he's a friend of my other half so i'll let you know wherabouts tommorow when he's back from work.

Leaky's wench.


----------



## pneumatician

Fris,
A word of caution.
Might be worth looking into retro-fitting a Turbo on a 5cyl 2.4 VW in depth.
I had one a few years ago and was strongly advised against it because of the problems that could develop. All I can remember is that some of the advice came from a fleet user of VW 2.4's and they had tried the conversion and had all sorts of problems afterwards.
The info is on the net somewhere.

Steve


----------



## drcotts

pneumatician said:


> Fris,
> A word of caution.
> Might be worth looking into retro-fitting a Turbo on a 5cyl 2.4 VW in depth.
> I had one a few years ago and was strongly advised against it because of the problems that could develop. All I can remember is that some of the advice came from a fleet user of VW 2.4's and they had tried the conversion and had all sorts of problems afterwards.
> The info is on the net somewhere.
> 
> Steve


Yes a freind of mine had a retro fit turbo on his VW actually by TB. The engine failed (overheating/cylinder head) whilst he was on holday a couple of weeks after. It was unknown at the time. TB had the vehicle for 3 weeks as they guarantee the whole engine when they fit a turbo. Ittook a long time to sort out so my advice is look very carefully

Phill


----------



## 101578

Hi again, sorry it took so long to get back to you on T.B. Turbos but his son is David Brakes and he's doing the same business at Mint Ind estate Kendal. Hope this helps.

Leaky's wench.


----------



## locovan

*Turbo TB*

TB Turbo 
T.B (Turbos) Ltd, who have been operating from their premises in Port Royal Avenue, Lancaster for over 25 years, have gone into into liquidation. 
The company, well known and respected for its vehicle servicing and performance services, is being administered by JM Marriott & Co, based 
in Queen Street, Lancaster, who will be issuing a report to all creditors in due course. 
From MotorHome UK


----------



## vicdicdoc

I spoke with David Breaks, he told me that TB Turbo's was set up by his dad & that he worked with them until it was sold some time ago but he is still in business doing turbo's at :-
Unit 26, Lake District Business Park, Mint Bridge Road, Kendal, Cumbria, LA96NH. Tele 01539 740184


----------



## Doubletread

*Engine re-map*

Anyone who is interested in an engine re-map may wish to try these people:
http://www.dervdoctor.co.uk/ based in Ashbourne Derbyshire.

They did a re-map on my 2004 Hymer T575 Ducato 2.8 about three years ago. I do not do many miles but, I did notice an improvement, better acceleration, less gear changing after the re-map. Of course it is difficult to be objective about improvements after you have paid good money, there is an obvious bias in favour of it being well-spent!

They told me that they did re-map motorhome engines for some dealers but I do not know any details. I can get 30 mpg on long journeys if I keep my speed down to around 60 mph. Shorter journeys with Derbyshire hills and consumption drops to 26 - 27 mpg.

Les


----------



## Proff

We had our Hymer s660 turbo/intercooled by TB in August.
We are just on our way home from France etc and have just heard this sad news.
I hope someone takes over the business or at least employs the staff, of which in all my years of dealing with the motortrade[45 plus] I have never met better.
I was going to write a glowing report of our adventures with the 50% extra power at the wheels, such as going up Col de Pertelet passing a new Autotrail that was running out of puff and me with a trailer on the arse end. Also that its cost me less in fuel than before it was turbo'ed :O

7000 kms since turboing and going so so well


----------



## 101578

vicdicdoc said:


> I spoke with David Breaks, he told me that TB Turbo's was set up by his dad & that he worked with them until it was sold some time ago but he is still in business doing turbo's at :-
> Unit 26, Lake District Business Park, Mint Bridge Road, Kendal, Cumbria, LA96NH. Tele 01539 740184


Thanks for pointing out the correct address Vicdicdoc


----------



## Gummidge

[align=justify] 

Very sorry to hear that TB Turbos are out of business. We're very much like them re size and type of business and often had conversations with the owner especially when Fiat UK were proving difficult to deal with. We ended up on many occasion trying to put the world to right. If we can be of any service to anyone, let us know. I know we're right down on the south coast but we offer an excellent service and you can stay overnight FOC. Poole is a lovely place to visit, we have a courtesy car available for your use FOC whilst your vehicle is being repaired or serviced. We offer an excellent range of accessories. Our new website is now up and running (see WWW box below)

Essanjay Ltd - Poole


----------



## 117451

*TB Turbo*

Thank you everybody for your helpful replies.
Fris.


----------



## 117451

Sorry to say that neither David Breaks nor Essanjay replied to my enquires, obviously not very reliable firms to deal with.
Fris.


----------



## buzzer1598

*tb turbos*

I've only just heard the news that TB Turbos (Lancaster) have gone into liquidation. What a great shame. Having bought my first MH ( a new Hymer) last year I researched thoroughly to find a firm to service the vehicle and was delighted with the service from TB. A hope the staff find suitable employment, where thay can use their excellent skills


----------



## time-traveller

I know someone who had a 2.4 5-cylinder T4 T4 turbo'd by TB Turbos and they wrecked the engine. The story was that they'd 'forgotten' to clean out the foundry casting sand from the new manifold. It was off the road for months. They had to re-bore it and then it blew up again - their excuse being that the wall thickness differed between cylinders which caused a crack in the block. Obviously VW don't know how to make engines  :roll: AND - they argued the toss about it and had to be threatened with legal action before they'd do anything. They even tried to wriggle out of responsibility by claiming that the engine should have had an oil change after the re-bore only to be told it had - by them ! Whilst I am sorry to hear of any company going to the wall, I personally I wouldn't have trusted them with my wheelbarrow.



Fris said:


> I was just about to ask TB Tubo to fit a turbosharger to my VW-based camper (2.4litre 5cyl diesel) engine. Does anyone know who else does this work? Fris.


----------



## trannymad

*TB Turbos*

Does David Brakes trade under his own name at Kendal? Anyone know his dog & bone number?.
The old firm (TB) made a fantastic job of a S/steel exhaust for my Tranny earlier this year. Good price too.

Bill


----------



## DiscoDave

http://www.davidbreaks.co.uk/services.htm


----------



## power4economy

Hi , Just for the record regarding TB Turbo 

Original called Foxcroft and Thompson set up in the late 60's 

Later Mr Breaks joined and company became FTB Foxcroft Thompson & Breaks. 

Became TB Turbo in early eighties ( TB ref Thompson & Breaks) 

Mr Breaks took early retirement and DID not sell the company. 

Anyway thats the facts. 

Reason for submitting this post is that if I can help anyone who needs parts or advice regarding TB Turbo parts I will try and help or point you in the right direction. 

If anyone is interested I bought all the remapping software and hardware ( Not the dyno ) . I did all the remapping at TB so know the Ducatos , and Boxers VERY well. Anyone interested I can do these at a VERY good rate!! 

Anyway to finish I don't want to get in to they whys and whatfores etc , but if I can help or advise please contact me 

Regards 
Andrew


----------



## power4economy

Hi 
Its Andrew ex of TB Turbo. 

I would firstly like to thank all our loyal customers of many years for there business . 

The reason for this post is that I had 23 years with the company and know most of the parts and suppliers etc . 
If I can help anyone out there who has a TB product then I will . This is in respect of advice on where to get parts etc . I would hate to think of anyone being stuck where my knowledge would help . 
Also I did all the re mapping at TB's and have purchased the equipment used to do this. 
Anyone requiring advice or would like their vehicle remapping at a VERY good price please contact me via this post. 

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## carolgavin

Hi andrew nice of you to post and offer assistance. Welcome to motorhomefacts am sure your assistance will prove invaluable to many members here.

Only thing is hunny you get 5 free posts to start, you have used up 3 so can only help 2 peeps am thinking you might want to subscribe a measly tenner and join that way you can post as much as you like. people can contact you by PM etc . It will be money well spent I can guarantee that. 
Anyhoo welcome along to facts.


----------



## erneboy

Andrew, I have sent you an email which I hope will get to you. I wondered if you are doing the same kind of work and if so whether we can have your details. If you are, as Carolgavin says, joining would be £10 well spent. Regards, Alan.


----------



## trannymad

Andrew,
Please let us know how to contact you.

Remember me. You nearly remapped my Transit last August?. I came home disappointed. Not TB's or your fault.  

Bill, Chausson owner from Leicester with Patch the Black & White terrier.


----------



## erneboy

Andrew, my email failed, suspect the only way to contact you through here is if you join and we can send you a personal message, Alan.


----------



## Proff

Hi Andrew.
I must have been one of the last customers at TBTurbos.
you Turbo'd my Right hand Drive Hymer 660. I'm the Bearded old git with the gorgeous wife  and the BMW 80 g/s on the trailer.
If you are able to do any more conversions my friend with the Nissan patrol is still after one 
He phoned on the morning that TB closed, wishing he'd took my advice 4 weeks sooner and had it done then !!

Great to see you on the site, now join and you'll be surprised how many want to contact you


----------



## cmautoservices

Good news people i am the ex workshop foreman of 9 years from TB TURBO'S in lancaster, made redundant in september and started my own garage in november, my workshop has ample space for any sized motorhome, and 4 post ramp that will lift them, 9 years experience on servicing and repairing motorhomes of all ages, shapes and sizes

Want to know anything call mark woods

<<Advertising material removed by moderators.>>

Please refer to site rules regarding advertising in forum posts.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

woodsy25 said:


> Good news people i am the ex workshop foreman of 9 years from TB TURBO'S in lancaster, made redundant in september and started my own garage in november, my workshop has ample space for any sized motorhome, and 4 post ramp that will lift them, 9 years experience on servicing and repairing motorhomes of all ages, shapes and sizes
> 
> Want to know anything call mark woods
> 
> <<Advertising material removed by moderators.>>
> 
> Please refer to site rules regarding advertising in forum posts.


Hi Woodsy,

Well done, nice to see someone start up a new business, best of luck and good wishes for the future.

Peter


----------



## Proff

Good news for Fellow Merc chassied Hymer 660, 670. 700.
Mark can now do the Turbo conversion  
He did them for TB Turbos and has got 1 Merc kit in stock and access to the modified manifolds for the VW's and the FIATS for the conversion of those.
no longer do we need to be SLUGS !!!!! in our S class Hymies


----------



## 123375

*TB Turbos former workshop foreman.*

 Dont worry about TB Turbo closing down. The workshop foreman from there has opened his own place around the corner. You can even get a courtesy car and stay over night like you could at TBs. Phone number is 01524 843721 they call him Mark.


----------



## S1mon

nickpl said:


> sersol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the least amount with TB (circa £550) & they did exactly what they said they would do
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly why they've gone pop..... Honesty doesn't pay anymore. The days of doing a business deal on a handshake are over....  Exactly why I want out. I'm tired of the way business's are run today, to uncaring and to anonymous....
Click to expand...

I can highly commend Peter Hambilton's approach to business. I've just bought a used B654 from him and he did all he agreed to do and more (replaced both batteries, radiator fan and resprayed wheels). He also collected me from Preston station and provided complimentary flowers and a bottle of bubbly on handover of the van!


----------

